# Lots of cigar pictures!! ENJOY :)



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Macro shot of my Onyx reserve


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## donovanrichardson (Nov 10, 2010)

Great pictures there Jeffrey! I see some awesome sticks in there with a good amount of plume on them! Great pictures indeed, thank you for posting my friend!


----------



## dezyrme (Dec 23, 2010)

Great photos and nice stash...


----------



## baderjkbr (Jun 21, 2010)

Great pics Jeff.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice pics brother, enjoy those smokes!


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Very nice photos...love that plume.


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

That's a no e collection


----------



## 4pistonjosh (Nov 10, 2008)

Nice


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the comments everyone!! Ive had a few of the cigars from when I first started smoking! But I am extremely anxious to get my coolidor filled up! Haha that will be the day! I guess I just gotta keep hoping an dreaming of full humi's lol. Also regarding the plume, when I first seen it a while back I was like crap I have mold on my sticks but I did more research and found out about plume. There would be double that plume, but it got brushed off unfortunately.. It's a beautiful sight that's for sure lol


----------



## primetime76 (Feb 8, 2011)

where were you when you were smoking inside?


----------



## Habanolover (Feb 22, 2006)

I hate to be the one to have to say this but I think that is mold I am seeing and not plume. Never seen plume grow in spots like that. I really hope I am wrong but I don't think so.


----------



## CeeGar (Feb 19, 2007)

Habanolover said:


> I hate to be the one to have to say this but I think that is mold I am seeing and not plume. Never seen plume grow in spots like that. I really hope I am wrong but I don't think so.


I was thinking the same thing...


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

CeeGar said:


> I was thinking the same thing...


+1 I'm sorry to say.


----------



## Reg (Dec 6, 2010)

Zfog said:


> +1 I'm sorry to say.


+2
Was kind of waiting for a Mod to jump in here. Sorry bro.


----------



## s_catz (Jan 26, 2011)

Nice stash, I really hope that's not mold


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

yikes lol well guess that will be the first one i smoke! its weird because the temp has never been over 69 and the RH has never been over 70 either. oh well, thats how it goes i suppose. 

Thanks for the heads up guys!


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Habanolover said:


> I hate to be the one to have to say this but I think that is mold I am seeing and not plume. Never seen plume grow in spots like that. I really hope I am wrong but I don't think so.


Thank god someone said it first! Now it doesnt seem that bad at least and just needs to be wiped down. Smoke on!


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Jeff, it definitely looks like mold. But, luckily, it's really not too bad on some of the cigars. You may want to wipe it off and move them to a tuppedor. Just doublecheck to make sure the mold is not on the foot.


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Very nice pics, thank you for sharing. I love to check out the pics on the forums to try new cigs out. Ill have to save these pics.


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

Thanks for the replies everyone!... 

Also, A few days back something seemed a little fishy with my hygro. so i decided to calibrate it because it was staying around 62% humidity so i was like always completely filling up my humidifier, Well when i calibrated it (salt test) it stayed at 62% so it was 13% off and this brings me to believe that it was the beginning of mold on that onyx. But its all calibrated and all is well in the humidor kingdom lol.. So just a heads up to remember to calibrate your hygros


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

The mold looks to be very minimal but needs attention now. Wide it off gently and smoke those first. 

Remember...

Plume/Bloom is crystal looking, like a ultra-fine salt
Mold is fuzzy.

Still... Great pics though! :tu


----------



## Jeff989 (Sep 17, 2010)

DSturg369 said:


> The mold looks to be very minimal but needs attention now. Wide it off gently and smoke those first.
> 
> Remember...
> 
> ...


I decided just to smoke a day or 2 after i took the pictures. Seemed okay tasted fine lol but yeah i definitely think it was mold.


----------



## DSturg369 (Apr 6, 2008)

Great plan! 

I've lost a few to mold over the years... Glad you could still enjoy them!


----------

